# Chicken wings



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Ive bought some chicken wings for my 5 month old cockapoo. He has a very healthy appetite and Im sure will love them. Ive been thinking about letting him try them for a while mainly after reading comments on here. 

Thing is Im really nervous about giving one to him. I know Im probably being silly, he's not a child but still. I read somewhere to hold onto it whilst he's eating it but Im not sure that would work out. Can anyone who feeds their cockapoo chicken wings tell me, should I just give him the raw chicken wing and let him get on with it? Obviously I'll keep an eye on him.Will he eat the whole thing?bone and all? Any advice would be appreciated.

Nicola


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes just give him the whole thing ( raw )...he may look a bit wary of it to begin
with ( Betty even barked at the first one I gave her!!)...he will probably enjoy tearing in to it!!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Yes just give him the whole thing ( raw )...he may look a bit wary of it to begin
> with ( Betty even barked at the first one I gave her!!)...he will probably enjoy tearing in to it!!


 Thanks for that. The barking at the chicken wing made me chuckle. Im going to be brave and give it to him early evening after his dinner. Hopefully if he isnt too hungry he wont try and wolf it down!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He'll be fine just bash it with a rolling pin first to break up the bone a little if your worried.I never held onto the chicken wing i just let Buddy get on with it.(he still barks at it now before he eats it lol)


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks I'll try bashing it. I did give it a try with a can, silly me I didnt even think of the rolling pin! 

be interesting to see if Alvy barks at his too. wouldnt be surprised, he often has a little bark at new things. he was barking at a bunch of flowers earlier that I had just put in a vase.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good to read the advice here, I too have not given Molly a chicken wing yet but have often thought of it as I would ideally like to move onto the raw diet as she's not overly fussed on her kibble. Maybe I'll give her one this evening and see if I too get a bark  xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I give Biscuit chicken wings and he can get them down so quickly that sometimes I'm sure he's swallowed it whole! However, I've since read that it's quite common for them to do that and their stomach acid is strong enough to break it down pretty fast as the bone is soft, so unlikely to cause an obstruction.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Alvy loves kibble and anything else I put down to him for that matter but I want to move him onto a raw diet too. I think I might try him on Natural Instinct soon.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Good to read the advice here, I too have not given Molly a chicken wing yet but have often thought of it as I would ideally like to move onto the raw diet as she's not overly fussed on her kibble. Maybe I'll give her one this evening and see if I too get a bark  xx


I'll post and let you know how he got on.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

thats good to know. I have a feeling he might wolf it down. I'll be keeping my eye on him.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I give Biscuit chicken wings and he can get them down so quickly that sometimes I'm sure he's swallowed it whole! However, I've since read that it's quite common for them to do that and their stomach acid is strong enough to break it down pretty fast as the bone is soft, so unlikely to cause an obstruction.


meant to post the last comment as a response to this!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> I'll post and let you know how he got on.


Yes let me know 
Molly loves all other food but could take or leave the kibble 
I know she'll love the chicken wing.. I hope anyway!! X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have even given chicken carcass to Ted who is only 12 weeks old and he munches it down quite happliy!!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I have even given chicken carcass to Ted who is only 12 weeks old and he munches it down quite happliy!!


Sounds like he'll be fine then. Ive bashed them up a bit too so thats helped put my mind at ease.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Another way to test if your Cockapoo will likes raw is to give a portion of minced beef, chicken etc. 

I must try millie on wings again, she eats raw already.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have had raw chicken wings since they were 8 weeks old. Chicken wings seemed so normal to them, they ate them quite slowly and carefully when they were little now they just crunch them down in no time.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

He loved them and no mishaps! He didnt bark but when I first gave it to him he growled at it a bit and ran away  then he came back and took it into a corner and slowly crunched away at it until it was gone. He's having a mad half hour now, bit earlier than normal, so I think he's pleased!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> He loved them and no mishaps! He didnt bark but when I first gave it to him he growled at it a bit and ran away  then he came back and took it into a corner and slowly crunched away at it until it was gone. He's having a mad half hour now, bit earlier than normal, so I think he's pleased!


Glad he enjoyed it 
Well I put Molly's down around an hr ago, after bashing it and even cutting it into pieces, and she's still looking at it!! 
She's given it a few licks and dances around it For a while and has now just lay down in front of it


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad it went well Nicola.. Stanlee is also 5 months and I have not tried him yet on chicken wings. But think i will soon. Do you give instead of dinner and what are the benefits.

thanks x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Glad he enjoyed it
> Well I put Molly's down around an hr ago, after bashing it and even cutting it into pieces, and she's still looking at it!!
> She's given it a few licks and dances around it For a while and has now just lay down in front of it


That sounds cute! Maybe she just needs to get used to the idea. Alvy was definately a bit unsure at first.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

joanner said:


> Glad it went well Nicola.. Stanlee is also 5 months and I have not tried him yet on chicken wings. But think i will soon. Do you give instead of dinner and what are the benefits.
> 
> thanks x


I gave them to him it as well as his dinner but Im sure you could give a couple instead of a meal. I plan to give him a couple a week now. I wanted to try them because Im thinking of changing him to raw feeding and I wanted to see how he got on. Plus good source of protein and eating bones is apparently good for helping keep their teeth clean. He loved them, I bashed the bone up a bit with a rolling pin just since it was his first bone but he had no problems crunching through them! x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

He will love them! They are the best treat and great for a distraction while I leave the house


----------

